# AIUTATEMI, HO UN PROBLEMA  A FAR PARTIRE X

## james-svev

salve ragazzi,

ho chiesto a più persone il mio problema ma non sanno come risolverlo. Ho deciso di pastarlo qui.

Dunque, ho fatto partire il comando xf86config ho configurato tutto e ho scritto il file:

dopodiché ho dato il comando startx ma non mi parte X dicendo qst errore:

Using autorithy file /root/.Xauthority 

Writing authority file /root&.Xauthority 

Using autorithy file /root/.Xauthority 

Writing authority file /root&.Xauthority 

xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2): no server X in PATH 

Use the -- option or make sure that /usr/X11r6/bin is in your path and that X is a program or a link to the right type of server for your display. Possible server names incude: 

XFree86       XFree86 displays 

giving up. 

xinit: no such file or directory (errno2) unable to connect to X server 

xinit: no such process errno (3 server) error

[b]

Ho pensato che il mio problema fosse nell' XFree86. 

Quindi pasto anche qll, scusate le righe   :Confused: 

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "dri"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "unix/:7100"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTFwin/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "MONITOR"

    Identifier  "TFT"

    HorizSync   30-70

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option 	"DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier	"TV"

#   VendorName	"Kennex"

#   ModelName	"KX 20 TVD"

#   HorizSync	"30-50"

#   VertRefresh	"50"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 9000"

    Driver      ""

    VideoRam    131072

   # Option	"NoLogo"		"True"

   # Option      "TwinView"		"On"

   # Option	"TwinViewOrientation"	"clone"

   # Option	"ConnectedMonitor"	"TV"

   # Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   # Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

   # Option	"SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

   # Option	"SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50"

   # Option      "MetaModes" "1152x864,null;1024x768,null;800x600,800x600;640x480,640x480"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 9000"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

ECCO A VOI IO NON SO PIU CHE FARE SE QUALCUNO MI PUÒ AIUTARE MI FAREBBE UN GRANDISSIMO FAVORE

SALUTI JAMES

[/img]

----------

## Peach

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/"

    

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/psaux"

EndSection

Section "MONITOR"

    Identifier  "TFT"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 9000"

    Driver      ""

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 9000"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

lol ciao James-svev ! ma allora dillo che non sai editare un file  :Laughing: 

cmq conoscendo la provenienza di questo file e da quello che ho potuto capire della macchina ti ho potuto consigliare un howto specifico (DRI-howto),

Come avrai sicuramente notato manca il driver della scheda ed è molto difficile che X parta.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 9000"

    Driver      ""

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection
```

Non possedendo nessuna scheda ATI recente, non so dirti specificamente quali e quanti drivers ci siano e come si installino, penso che l'howto cmq aiuti a riguardo visto che è specifico per le ATI.

Inoltre basterebbe riuscire a farsi completare la sezione apposta da xf86config la sezione scheda video ha una notevole quantità di schede a disposizione, mal che vada selezioni solo quello supergenerico "ati".

 :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda il mouse l'opzione "ZAxisMapping" è inutile se hai un 3 butt senza la rotellina.

Per il TFT ho notato che non occorre specificare la frequenza verticale e il refresh orizzontale.

facci sapere come procederà la configurazione di X

----------

## james-svev

SI, 

ora me ne rendo conto che manca il driver però mi piacerebbe tanto sapere di che driver necessita o per essere più precisi, cosa dovrei scrivere tra le " "

spero che qualcuno mi possa risolvere il problema  :Smile:  sto diventando pazzo.

James  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

provato a leggere l'how-to che ti ho consigliato vivamente?

se l'hai letto e non ti serve a niente;

hai provato a fare una ricerca per "Radeon 9000 XF86Config" (o qualcosa di simile) nei forum??

(tipo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793 )

----------

## leon_73

 *james-svev wrote:*   

> SI, 
> 
> ora me ne rendo conto che manca il driver però mi piacerebbe tanto sapere di che driver necessita o per essere più precisi, cosa dovrei scrivere tra le " "
> 
> spero che qualcuno mi possa risolvere il problema  sto diventando pazzo.
> ...

 

Scusa a cominciare con metterci un semplice "ati" e vedere se funziona???

Leo

----------

## sorchino

No anche qui no  :Sad: ((

Ma scusa scaricati i driver della Ati e leggi il readme, non c'è scritto niente?

Con NVIDIA funziona così...

----------

## hellraiser

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> No anche qui no ((
> 
> Ma scusa scaricati i driver della Ati e leggi il readme, non c'è scritto niente?
> 
> Con NVIDIA funziona così...

 

ci perseguita   :Very Happy: 

james...allora  hai ricompilato so xfree ?   funziona ??

----------

## dnix

attenzione! attenzione!  i driver ati non funzionano per tutte le macchine! leggi gli howto e tutte le note corrispondenti. comunque, salvo l'accelerazione 3D che con una ati al momento ti puoi scordare, se scrivi ati tra le virgolette tutto va a meraviglia.

ciao ciao

----------

## james-svev

 :Shocked:  e finalmente ce l'ho fatta, 

il problema stava con X praticamente non partiva l'eseguibile e quindi hellraiser mi ha consigliato di emergere xfree86 ancora una volta.

finoto la compilazione ho riavviato e il sistema é partito alla grande  :Smile: 

ringrazio cmq tutti quelli che hanno cercato di darmi una mano

a presto il persecutore JAMES  :Wink: 

----------

## james-svev

 :Shocked:  e finalmente ce l'ho fatta, 

il problema stava con X praticamente non partiva l'eseguibile e quindi hellraiser mi ha consigliato di emergere xfree86 ancora una volta.

finoto la compilazione ho riavviato e il sistema é partito alla grande  :Smile: 

ringrazio cmq tutti quelli che hanno cercato di darmi una mano

a presto il persecutore JAMES  :Wink: 

----------

